# Tumbler pigeon found - no band



## TumblerSE (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello,

On Wednesday evening I found a pigeon wandering on the street in front of my house. It caught my eye because of two red barrels and colourful bead rings around its leg. 

I put the fella in a cardboard box where he spent the night and picked away on grains and lentils. 

Unfortunately there is no ring number to be found. 

I tried to release him the following morning but he stayed put at the same spot all day. 
For the night I tucked him in his box again and tried the release bit again this morning. 

Still the little fella won't leave. From the RPRA hotline I learned to stop feeding after 48 hours. I first thought it was a racing pigeon but some google research brought me to Turkish Tumblers and the jewelry and beak shape seems to match. 

Is it common to "decorate" pigeons in the UK? Do you believe there is an owner out there looking for him?

Thank you for any advice.


----------



## TumblerSE (Jun 12, 2015)

PS: I am located in Bromley, Kent


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Thank you for caring for this needy bird. Please do continue to feed and water.

This UK link may help: Check the rescue/resources and contact info: http://www.pigeonrescue.co.uk/rescuecentresinengland.htm *


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

He will have an owner out there, but without any real ID not much hope of tracing them. I would doubt that he has come far, though. They aren't really geared up to long flight and don't have the kind of enhanced homing instinct that a racing bird would have. I'll ask on a UK Facebook group if the 'decorations' ring any bells for anyone in Kent/Greater London.

https://www.facebook.com/groups/PigeonProtection/

Maybe you could post a pic of said bird?


----------



## TumblerSE (Jun 12, 2015)

Many Thanks for your replies. 

I noticed too late, that this forums is more US based, but the links for the UK sites are very helpful. 

I contacted a few Facebook groups and will see if they come back to me. 

Trying to attach a pic here.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hi

This fella says they can take it in. Andy at Wildlife Lodge:



> Get them to call us. *Tomorrow morning* if possible. Or they can PM us on The Wildlife Lodge. Contact details on there also.


http://www.thewildlifelodge.co.uk/contact.html


----------



## TumblerSE (Jun 12, 2015)

The speed of your help is unbelievable!

Unfortunately Mr. Tumbler has now moved his resting place out of reach onto the roof. This happened the minute I got off the phone with Pigeon Rescue and after he stayed at the same spot all day. I am more than disappointed 

He is currently protected from rain, foxes or other dangers and I hope he will get hungry and return to the food in the morning. 

Pigeon Rescue asked me to send a text when he is captured. They were not happy about me trying to release him. 

I will get in contact with Andy in the morning even if it happens that Mr Tumbler stays on the roof. 

But fingers crossed I manage to catch him!!!


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

That'll be good, though he will need to be 'captured' before anyone can give real practical help of course.

It sounds like he is getting some strength back now, which is good for him anyway


----------



## TumblerSE (Jun 12, 2015)

I caught him!

Pigeon has landed, I repeat, Pigeon has landed.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

TumblerSE said:


> I caught him!
> 
> Pigeon has landed, I repeat, Pigeon has landed.


lol.........


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Haha. You seem to be excited about his landing. So sweet of you. Thanks for helping and caring him. He is a beauty and the beads decoration too is awesome. Just loved him. I am sure the owner must be missing this bird. ..


----------



## TumblerSE (Jun 12, 2015)

*Happy End*

The case is wrapped up. Little Mr Tumbler was handed over to a rescuer who will transfer him to a sanctuary. 

I miss the little guy already and find it strange how much I got attached in the last three days. 

Thanks very much for all your help, especially John_D.

This topic can now be closed (unless Mr Tumbler decides to fly back to me)

All the best

Sarah


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Thanks for the update, Sarah.

I expect he will have a heck of a time with a new gang of pigeons to meet


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is a wonderful update!! Thank you for your time spent securing him and updating us! *


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Hey thanks a lot Sarah to find a new home for your Mr. Tumbler. I know you must be missing him. I would never have given him to anyone


----------

